
How do you put a price tag on a video game when it’s the first of its kind? - imanewsman
http://qz.com/524323/how-do-you-put-a-price-on-a-video-game-when-its-the-first-of-its-kind/
======
TheCams
Is the ratio price/hours of gameplay really relevant here? A long and boring
game for cheap is not more interesting than a short but amazing experience for
a higher price.

------
ddingus
Ask players what they think it's worth?

Otherwise, being first of it's kind may increase barriers to value perception.
Aggressive pricing may get people in, and if that is successful, perhaps a new
genre is started.

Net gain, and worth the pricing investment.

Pricing high may marginalize the value perception, limit growth, and someone
else may still see the genre potential, come in with another title and
aggressive pricing.

I'm inclined to go with aggressive pricing as an investment into a new genre
and play the longer game on overall revenue.

